# Crowntails and halfmoons



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

I have been looking for a crowntail pair that is blue or purple...or all in one....something that is not totally red...but I cant find any that color that is 25 bucks or under....i am not about to pay 50 bucks for a betta haha
But i havent been able to find the one that im looking for..doesnt really have to be a pair guess i could buy them seperatly
anyone know where to get pretty crowntails and halfmoons for 25 and under???


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

My friend got my crowntail at Petco for $5. It's very pretty black and red, but probably not breeding quality. You may want to check out their selection. I've never seen a crowntail girl there though.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I know they have a solid Blue Crowntail at our petco.


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

we dont even have a petco....just Petsmart...and all they have are crappy looking scrawney bettas and old bettas


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No such thing as a purple betta. As for solid blue, a good quality ct will cost you $25.00 easily. You can find culls at petco and the such for much cheaper but they will be flawed. Hard to find true halfmoons as what you see on places like aquabid are usually not hm by IBC standards.


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

I really really like the crown tails
So im going against what I said about paying over 25 bucks for one
I found a solid blue pair for 30 bucks on aquabid
you can look and tell me what you think if ya want...their listed under solid blue crowntail pair
i was also interested in this Show quality extended red CT
red is just so boring to me though....
i think im going to get a blue female and a pink female....but im just going to start off with the pair
i have a spair 20 gallon tank in my garage....i want to breed them just once....sorry im a loser...haha i think fish are fun and interesting....wanna know how boring I am....I also have baby turtles 
Im not going to breed for a while ....i want to learn everything their is to learn and get all of the equipment
But eventually i want to get solid reds and yellows and green male and female crowntails.....if i can master the art of betta breeding mua hahaha...yeah....


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Good luck L.C. You might wanna ask about shipping costs before you bid.


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

they are sort of an early Valintines gift for me..haha...instead of flowers I ask for fish
i have a question...how old is the best age for bettas to mate...like hows a year?
Cause I dont plan on breeing them for a while


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Best age for breeding is 5-8 months. After 14 months, you may have problems with males wanting to breed.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

I have a crown tail I don't know how old he is. Sure is pretty


----------

